# Viable?



## PBM3000 (Oct 4, 2019)

Less than a fortnight after moving my R. Amazonica Iquitos froggos back into their re-vamped home I've retrieved an egg from one of the film cannisters. I understand that black is healthy, grey is potentially non-viable.

Any thoughts on this one?

I've moved it into a small glass petri dish with water 'touching' it (but not covering). This is placed in a Tupperware container with some kitchen towel, soaked to maintain humidity. 

If this is viable, what do I do now?


----------



## Darts of Hazard (7 mo ago)

This post may answer some of your questions








Egg Care Sheet


Egg Care Sheet What to do when your frogs lay eggs: When your frogs lay eggs, your choices in most cases are to either let the parents care for themselves and transport the tadpoles to water or pull the eggs from the vivarium at some point and hatch the tadpoles out yourself. This caresheet...




www.dendroboard.com


----------



## PBM3000 (Oct 4, 2019)

Thanks. Hmm, maybe the grey bit is the tad. Will keep an eye out.


----------



## Clorein (9 mo ago)

PBM3000 said:


> Less than a fortnight after moving my R. Amazonica Iquitos froggos back into their re-vamped home I've retrieved an egg from one of the film cannisters. I understand that black is healthy, grey is potentially non-viable.
> 
> Any thoughts on this one?
> 
> ...


With ranatomaya their “yolk” are usually grey in my experience but just let it be and if it molds or looks really bad just throw it


----------



## SpaceMan (Aug 25, 2013)

Yeah just wait and see what happens. For reference, here are 3 R. Uakarii eggs at different stages of development:


----------

